# tarpon ??



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

I have heard that tarpon are up this far north but yet to see any, I did a search and couldn't find any reports. Can anyone share ???


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

6 Filmed at Navarre Reef 
Caught Navarre Pier
Caught okaloossa Pier 
All last week.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I was out in the pass last Friday and i saw a school of tarpon about 50 rolling in the pass. and yes they were tarpon no doubt i've seen millions of them down in the keys. i was really amazed at the number i saw here in Pensacola pass never before have I seen more than one or two in this area.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I have seen small schools of about 5-8 fish 3 times in Pensacola and I believe all were during cobia season and while fishing the pass in Apalachicola one day we saw about a half dozen single fish roll on top of the water and i positive all these sightings were tarpon


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

A bunch came through around Pensacola Pier a couple weeks ago. 4 or 5 were hooked. One guy canvassed the entire pier following his around.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

cody&ryand said:


> I have seen small schools of about 5-8 fish 3 times in Pensacola and I believe all were during cobia season and while fishing the pass in Apalachicola one day we saw about a half dozen single fish roll on top of the water and i positive all these sightings were tarpon


I've seen them in Indian Pass in November over Thanksgiving.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks for the input appreciate it ed


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ed, I didn't tell you this----they are in the bay! shhhhhhhhh keep it on the down low!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Avoid them if at all possible. They will cause knots to form on your back, shoulder, and arm muscles, and that Y-shaped vein will pop out on your forehead. Chasing them will put a hole in your wallet, also.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

MrFish said:


> I've seen them in Indian Pass in November over Thanksgiving.


It was summer when I saw them we usually don't fish the pass when we are there for Thanksgiving


----------



## PusherManB2 (Apr 11, 2015)

It's actually a myth.


----------



## WaltonHunter (Nov 11, 2014)

I've jumped two tarpon in the past week in Choctaw Bay. They are here all summer every year. Much better numbers to the west though from Apalachicola to Alligator Pt


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

I hooked a 50-60 pounder on Navarre Pier this morning, using a 7/8th-ounce Gotcha lure, believe it or not.


----------

